# From student visa to being self employed



## Michellech (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Need your advice on my situation. I'm intending to study baking / pastry arts in Australia. 
1) Would like to know whether it is fairly easy to get any job in such field.

2) if Ii can't find any job, I 'd like to setup a small bakery business / self employed in Australia after my student permit expires, how do I go about it? 
Do I need a visa to be self employed or bring self employed / in business can help me get a visa?

Kindly let me know... Any response is much appreciated.
Thanks😊


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

28 days after your course finishes, and your visa expires, you will be leaving Australia, unless you have another Visa in place to allow you to stay.

You should need a Visa that allows you to work, whether self employed or not.


----------



## Michellech (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you JandE for your reply.

May I know which visa it would be that allows one to be self employed?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

As far as I know, that would be any Visa that allows you to work.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The skill has to be on the skilled shortage list to get a working visa.

Just so you know starting your own business like a bakery costs alot of money in setup costs etc. Not to mention being familiar with your tax obligations too.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

The only visa that allows you to be self employed is a visa where you have proven already that you can run a business that brings in a substantial amount (500K-1 mill a year). A new grad does not have that history. you also need the funds to start this up - at least 500K is needed and then the visa is not a perm one, only temporary and is linked to the success of the business.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Michellech said:


> Thank you JandE for your reply.
> 
> May I know which visa it would be that allows one to be self employed?


That depends on if you apply for a visa using your skills, or a partner visa, or working holiday visa, etc.

I have many friends that have come and started small businesses. Some were tradesmen who got a visa on their skill, and then go self employed in that trade.

To apply for a visa specifically to start a business would not be easy, as others have mentioned.


----------

